# RGB in CYMK mit 300 dpi & als jpg



## Snodri (5. März 2007)

Hallo miteinander,
für ein Faltblatt habe ich Bilder hergestellt und dann in Illustrator plaziert (RGB und 72 dpi). Für unseren Farb-Laser hat das vollkommen ausgereicht. Nun hat der aber seinen Geist aufgegeben und das ganze muss zur Druckerei.

Hab das psd-Ausgangsbild (15x15 cm, 240 DPI, RGB) umgewandelt (9x9 cm, 300 DPI, CYMK).
Da ich aber Illu 10 und PS CS2 hab ist die Übergabe problematisch. Problemlos gehen jpg-Dateien. Doch hier:
1. Fürs Web speichern => nur 72 DPI & RGB
2. mittels Adobe Bridge => 300 DPI aber wandelt es wieder in RGB beim erneuten Abspeichern ja wieder Verluste ...
3. abgespeichert als .PNG lässt es sich nicht plazieren

Wie kann ich also die Bilder in Illu 10 einbetten mit 300 DPI ?

Servus


----------



## chmee (5. März 2007)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Großvater aller Formate aus ? TIF ?
Ist auch LZW-komprimierbar. Damit arbeitet Illu10 garantiert.

Und CMYK und dpi Werte werden auch 100%ig gespeichert. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Snodri (6. März 2007)

@ chmee
... was mich bei .TIF irritierte, war bei der Option Pixelanordnung die Auswahl RGBRGB oder RRGGBB. Wenn man es aber abspeichert und dann öffnet ist es aber CYMK.

Plazieren in Illu => da kommt jetzt eine Fehlermeldung:
TIFFs in dieser Farbtiefe können nicht plaziert werden. 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee ?

Servus


----------



## chmee (6. März 2007)

Dieses RGBRGB (Interleaved) oder RRGGBB (Pro Kanal) ist nur die Byteanordnung beim Speichern, und dass
sieht bei CMYK dann eben analog aus ( CMYKCMYK oder CCYYMMKK ).

Mit TIF hatte ich noch nie Probleme.. 

Vielleicht das LZW weglassen.

mfg chmee


----------

